# Norwich Show....who is taking what? Snakewise



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

As the tittle says..........................


What snakes are you taking to Norwich Show?


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> As the tittle says..........................
> 
> 
> What snakes are you taking to Norwich Show?


we will be taking royal python morphs


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

What Morphs are you taking to the show?

Anything Interesting?


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

When is the Norwich show is it still on the 29th of Nov and where is it please went last year but not at same venue i believe.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

can't tell you where it is yet. Or we will have to exterminate you:lol2:


BAZZA said:


> When is the Norwich show is it still on the 29th of Nov and where is it please went last year but not at same venue i believe.


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

No worries just dont want to miss it but at same time dont wanna be looking over my shoulder for Darlek's LOL.


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

is there like an official list of whos making an apearance or not? think i may bring the missus and kids along for a snout about lol


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Over 50 tables booked now. No official list but lots of breeders there.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Me and Anthony are bringing Brazilian Rainbow Boas. Some possible Leopard Phase (New Morph) More information will be posted on these on a new thread being made and on our website.

He will also have brand new heat mats and a few other pieces.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

we'll be there with more equipment but i do normally have my trouser snake with me!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

ill be there boa morphs het granit burmese ,black bloods ,dwarf retics ,corns,kings ,milks ,albino hogs,


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

penfold said:


> ill be there boa morphs het granit burmese ,black bloods ,dwarf retics ,corns,kings ,milks ,albino hogs,


how much for your black bloods terry?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

£120 if you ask for discount £100:2thumb:


----------



## geckomaster (Dec 16, 2008)

:mf_dribble:what morphs ar u taking and some prices poplz and the name of ur stalll as i will come and buy some just need some prices and the morphs u are takig thanks 

jim


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

geckomaster said:


> :mf_dribble:what morphs ar u taking and some prices poplz and the name of ur stalll as i will come and buy some just need some prices and the morphs u are takig thanks
> 
> jim


 who you talking to:2thumb:


----------



## Crispy_Bacon (Sep 24, 2009)

penfold said:


> £120 if you ask for discount £100:2thumb:


 
oh I think we might well come pay you a visit :2thumb: what table will you be at do you know yet?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Crispy_Bacon said:


> oh I think we might well come pay you a visit :2thumb: what table will you be at do you know yet?


 no just hunt the penfold


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone taking corns?....:whistling2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> anyone taking corns?....:whistling2:


 
:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I should think Mr Chase and yourself should have a few!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Caz said:


> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I should think Mr Cahse and yourself should have a few!


Believe it or not Ive sold most of mine......I have about 6 left but paul has a couple i think (well I hope :lol2


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Believe it or not Ive sold most of mine......I have about 6 left but paul has a couple i think (well I hope :lol2


I can believe it! :lol2: See you Sunday mate.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Caz said:


> I can believe it! :lol2: See you Sunday mate.


we'll be there


----------



## nickb (Sep 2, 2009)

*table at the Norwich show*

I'm taking;
Brazilian rainbow boas '08 - 3 males, '07 - 1 male
Mexican rosy boas '09 - 2 males
Jungle carpet pythons adult pair
bog-standard corn snakes various sizes
European tree frogs '09 sub-adults


----------



## nickb (Sep 2, 2009)

*table at the Norwich show*

I'll be taking the following;
Brazilian rainbow boas '08 and '09
Mexican rosy boas '09
Jungle carpet pythons adult pair
bog-standard corn snakes various sizes and ages
European tree frogs '09 sub-adults


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

nickb said:


> I'll be taking the following;
> Brazilian rainbow boas '08 and '09
> Mexican rosy boas '09
> Jungle carpet pythons adult pair
> ...


 how much wud ur brbs b? 
cheers


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

does anyone have a female striped creamsicle corn and how much? thanks


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> anyone taking corns?....:whistling2:


 me me me


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have an adult female Bredls Python for sale at the show. not one of the ones i had at the Rodbaston show though. its considerably larger. pm me if interested as i cant go and a friend wil be taking it for me.


----------

